# Two Thumbs Up for Ainley!



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I got a new topper a few months ago from Ainley. I hadn't pulled my trailer with my truck since I got the topper, but needed to for this upcoming weekend. Well wouldn't you of known the running/parking lights didn't work! All I could think was, well maybe a wire got crossed when they installed the topper? So I call Ainley and leave a message, well Chad called me a few minutes ago and said they do not actually tap into the trailer wiring. He could of easily left it at that, but that is just not their style.....anyway he talked me through some basic understanding of how my truck is wired and pointed out that I might check the fuses. Now one would think that if the lights on the truck work, they should work for the trailer....WRONG....the truck I have has the trailer lights on seperate fuses, I would of never figured that out. Long story short, a fuse was blown and that should fix my problem! Chad saved me a trip to the local trailer shop and/or a day trouble shooting the issue with my husband and father-in-law (read Lainee hiding out in the house so as not to get frustrated with the troubleshooting process).

Thanks Chad for taking the little extra time to talk me through the issue, you didn't have to, but you did and I appreciate it!! 

I can not say enough wonderful things about the customer service at Ainley Kennels and Fabrication.....they rock! They not only give you great customer service when selling you a product, but they stand behind it 110% even if it really isn't their issue to fix after the sell!

Quality product, quality service!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Coveyrise64 (Dec 15, 2007)

FOM said:


> I got a new topper a few months ago from Ainley. I hadn't pulled my trailer with my truck since I got the topper, but needed to for this upcoming weekend. Well wouldn't you of known the running/parking lights didn't work! All I could think was, well maybe a wire got crossed when they installed the topper? So I call Ainley and leave a message, well Chad called me a few minutes ago and said they do not actually tap into the trailer wiring. He could of easily left it at that, but that is just not their style.....anyway he talked me through some basic understanding of how my truck is wired and pointed out that I might check the fuses. Now one would think that if the lights on the truck work, they should work for the trailer....WRONG....the truck I have has the trailer lights on seperate fuses, I would of never figured that out. Long story short, a fuse was blown and that should fix my problem! Chad saved me a trip to the local trailer shop and/or a day trouble shooting the issue with my husband and father-in-law (read Lainee hiding out in the house so as not to get frustrated with the troubleshooting process).
> 
> Thanks Chad for taking the little extra time to talk me through the issue, you didn't have to, but you did and I appreciate it!!
> 
> ...


I agree Ainley makes a good product and when I visited them they seemed very customer oriented. Just a word of caution though, if a fuse was blown there is a reason it was in that state. 

Coveyrise64


----------



## Brett Krause (Jun 8, 2008)

Ditto everything you said about Ainley.
Nothing but top notch products and customer service.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Well geez Lainee don't leave us hanging. We want pictures of this rig. Man you give us pictures of your cycle, we need dog truck pictures too!!!!


----------

